# Bee honest, is a bee suit really necessary?



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

It depends on the bees mostly. Some hives are gentle and don't require anything most of the time, then others are hot. I don't like getting stung and I have 1 hive that I will not go out to without something on. If you have never worked the bees before there is no way to tell.

I would recommend at the very least to have a jacket suit around. But you could get away with layers if you really can't buy one. Although they are around 40-50 bucks.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Everyone has their own preference depending on climate, temperment of the bees, how long you're going to be suited up, etc. I like the simplicity of this one myself...


http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/beesuit3.jpg


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

hahah, wow.


----------



## KDT1961 (Feb 10, 2009)

I am new at this but have been working with a commercial beekeeper who has several hundred hives. I bought all the gear (suit, veil and gloves) early on, but find it gets in the way and have not been using any of it. 
The advantage of the suit is that it minimizes the bees from crawling inside your shirt, up your pants leg, into your pockets, etc, and coming out later inside your house or your car. The veil and gloves can minimize your distractions while working the bees, but I quit using mine the first time I helped install packages into nucs. I don't wear any of it anymore, whether in his bee yard or mine. 

Our bees are small cell Russian crosses and are very gentle and easy to handle. I suppose if the bees were more aggressive, I would probably suit up, but I have gotten used to them crawling all over me. It's part of the enjoyment of working with bees.


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah, i'll be working with italians i think.


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

I have both (veil and veil/suit) and sometimes use gloves and sometimes don't.

It depends on the hive, the time of year, etc.

Sometimes I like a little more protection just cause I might be doing something that night or that weekend.

I play bass in a band and would not want to get stung on any of my left fingers the same weekend as a gig!

Quint


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

When it's 110F in the shade, and there isn't even a breeze, I don't even like dropping a veil over my head. But I do need to wear something on my head or the sun will take its toll.

I try doing most of my open-hive work early in the morning, before the heat of the day arrives, or just before dark, while there is still some light. 

I'm afraid wearing a "bee-suit" would be much more dangerous to my health than getting a few stings.

I'd go with the outfit Barry was wearing, but I'm afraid I'd get a horrible sunburn.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


> Everyone has their own preference depending on climate, temperment of the bees, how long you're going to be suited up, etc. I like the simplicity of this one myself...
> 
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/beesuit3.jpg


Nice Barry. Hope your using quality suspenders to hold that up. Consult MAXANT if you need a suspender recommendation. 

Meg. Simple answer. No they are not necessary. But get at least an inspection jacket. And keep with you. Even the most gentle bees have their days during a dearth and after a predator stops by to see them.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Derek said:


> Nice Barry. Hope your using quality suspenders to hold that up. Consult MAXANT if you need a suspender recommendation.



Actually that's not me. I wish I knew who it was, as I think it's one of the funniest beekeeping images I've run across. 

I wear a jacket with a zip off hood. I'm not very graceful, and I once dropped a super full of bees while only wearing a long-sleeved shirt and a veil with no gloves. I also have a pretty pronounced reaction to stings, and would just as soon avoid them.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I guess it depends on how tough you are and the temperament of your bees. There are times you can work bees with a veil, T- shirt, and shorts (usually during a flow). Then their is that time even smoke won't help and you wish you had a suit. I get several stings every year, sometimes it bothers me and sometimes it doesn't but i don't care what anybody says it hurts. I now wear a suit when working bees and don't have to answer all those question when i go to town or out to eat like (what happen to your hand it's big as a grapefruit or why is your eye swollen shut or man what happen to your lip it looks like it's going to bust. After awhile you will know if you need a suit or not, but i really like mine  Jack


----------



## salviadorii (Mar 21, 2009)

Besides the fact that I seem to end up with pissy bees, I like the whole outfit because it makes me more relaxed when working around them.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

to me its like the seatbelt question.i dont need it all the time, but when you need it its to late.i wear a veil and a long sleeve tee shirt(white) and gloves because i hate the suspense of not bieng stung. about the 3rd headbutt from a bee and i'm like come on just sting me. sometimes i will pop the top without the stuff on, but i dont pull frames or anything. i also dont wear my seatbelt nearly enough.


----------



## nc checkers (Apr 4, 2006)

Its nice to have gloves and protection close by just in case you run into problems. Once you into a nasty hive you have to be able to put it back together.

Or you could do like these guys. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IfUFwwGctI


----------



## KenD (Feb 25, 2009)

As a newbee, I bought everything you could buy. After working with them for a while, I figured out I was making them mad with my gloves by squashing them. The suit was really, really hot. Now after a year, I wear a white longsleeve shirt, with no gloves. I always wear my veil, as I believe all should do. You don't want any stings around your head or face. I take it slow & easy, use cool smoke & seem to bee OK.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

another great bee suit
http://theseoultimes.com/ST/photo_gallery/Photo_News/images/intro/20060501-00100.jpg


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I would suggest getting a suit at first. Then it gives you the ability to focus on technique and getting that down versus worry about the bee crawling on your arm that might sting you. For me, I took this approach. Once you get the hang of it, you can slowly go to less protective gear. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

I like to suit up. I basically use my suit as coveralls. I dont care to muck up my truck with poo and sticky stuff, when leaving the bee yards.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

In the spring I don't need much protection, but there are tasks and times of year that I do. If you don't shake nucs out in August and you don't brush bees to get your honey off and you don't try to requeen a powerful or recently queenless hive in August, you could probably get by without one.

On the other hand, sometimes you just need to get in there and get the job done and if the job is in July through October I find a suit to be nice sometimes. If you really don't want a suit, just realize that there may be times that you don't want to do certain tasks.

I suppose you could just wear more clothes for those jobs. I like my suit for some things (see above). I wear a jacket for most things and just a veil in the spring.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't imagine not having some kind of a suit around. But it doesn't have to be expensive, either. I purchased a helmet and veil from the supply house, and then purchased a set of disposable coveralls (designed for painters and located in that section at the big blue box store) for less than $20. That served me well, though the plastic can be hot in Middle TN in July. I just got an Ultrabreeze jacket and can't wait to try it in hot weather. It is very comfortable so far.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't like veils, can't see as clearly thru them, but I keep one around. The lightweight one with cloth hat, all one piece.

I don't like the suits, but I keep one around, but I'd rather keep a jacket/veil but won't spend the money on one. The suit I have is probably close to 15 years old. 

I don't wear gloves, but keep a pair around.

I always use smoke with pine needles as the fuel, it keeps the bees calm.

I wear long white painters pants with double fabric knees by dickies. I wear a light blue long sleeve light weight cotton shirt.

I've worn my veil maybe 4 times in the past 2 or 3 years. They sure are handy when you need one.

I always wear lightweight wraparound safety glasses, I've been stung around the eyes and in eyelids enough times already, don't need that anymore. I'd hate to lose a cornea from a beesting when my veil or safety glasses sat on the table across the yard.

All that said, when the bees are hot, you need protection. Back in 2005 I had a hive so hot you couldn't walk in the back yard without them checking you out. I was sitting 30 feet away looking over the garden and one came straight at me and stung me in the head. The hive was hot enough, I got to always suiting up. I'd pass my gloved hand over the top bars on the top box and get so many stings you could not see the glove material. I'd have to go around two buildings into a narrow walk way to unsuit and a few still followed me. They followed me all the way to the next door neighbors front door!

I'd recommend getting the jacket with built in zipper veil and a pair of good gloves that cover your wrists, like welding gloves or bee gloves, and wear heavy long pants. Get a lightweight veil with built in cloth hat too. Most times you can work the bees with no protection other than a smoker, but there are some times you need a veil. Then there are some fewer other times you need all the armour you can wear.

I'm like you, need to feel what I'm doing without crushing bees, sometimes I use my fingers to push the bees out of the way to remove a frame. I like to see eggs and small larva easily, and I don't like being so hot in the summer sun working a hive. But sometimes you need the protection. One time a hive fell off the pallet I was moving with a tractor and the bees went ballistic. Got about 25 to 30 stings on that afternoon, before I could get suited up and protected.

Get protection to have close by just in case you need it. It don't mean you have to wear it every time or very often, but have it just in case.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

I've never had a bee suit. I bought a bunch of old white shirts at the resale shop for 50 cents each. A shirt, jeans and veil is my usual beekeeping attire. However, I keep some gloves handy, as well as a tyvek painters suit for those times when the girls are feeling cranky and I can't put off getting into the hive.

But I also want to echo some of the comments others have made about being comfortable handling bees. You need to wear a level of protection that makes YOU feel at ease when you're handling your bees.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Guess I'll add my two cents and say that I am a suiter. I've used a full suit for years when working them and just bought an UltraBreeze, which looks to be pretty much the ultimate, short of full mail. As others have stated better than me, there are tasks, and times, and hives, that go much easier, at least for me, when wearing a bee suit. If nothing else, it helps keep me relaxed. Do I wear it, when feeding? Not usually. Do I wear it when breaking down the hives for spring maintenance? Yes. Even the gentlest hive can get ticked, when taken apart to the bottom board. The biggest complaint I have had about mine over the years is that they are hot, regardless of the material (second complaint is that some have not kept the bees out very well). That's why I decided to go with the UltraBreeze. Plus, it looks like it will last the better part of a lifetime, if cared for properly.

If you buy one, look for elastic on both legs and arms (my last one did not have that, and I had to use velcro straps on the legs and gauntlet gloves to cover the sleeves), and (this is harder) try to make sure that the head covering is large enough for you. I have a big head (insert joke here), and with one suit I got stung on the ear right through the veil the first time I wore it. It is brand new and just sits in the barn (for guests). Lots of pockets are good (especially two hive tool pockets), and the pockets should not open directly onto your regular clothes unless they can be velcro closed, for obvious reasons.

Okay, that was two and a half cents.

Bill


----------



## bejay (Jan 14, 2005)

have seen many use just a veil and a loose fitting shirt and I would consider that bare minimum.
I use either a full suit or a jacket with gloves but feel just as protected with the jacket as I do with the full suit.
even though gloves are optional you might consider buying some depending on how you react to stings on your hands, you may want to use gloves.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MegP said:


> I'm keeping bees for the first time this spring and many of the people I know who currently tend to them do not use bee suits. Just veils. How necessary do you feel they are, honestly? I'm not buying gloves because I feel like it will impair my ability to feel around. I just don't know how little I can wear before it starts becoming unwise.
> 
> What do some of you recommend to someone who prefers to be as unbridled as possible when performing their duties as keeper of the hive?


I've seen French Beekeeping Magazines w/ beekeepers in bikinis. Really. But maybe they were Beekinis.

It's all a matter of what you are comfortable w/. Starting out fully suited will give one confidence and security about being stung. But maybe you are already comfortable around the little critters and can take a few stings.

Enjoy beekeeping.


----------



## Alf57 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just my two cents concerning a beesuit. I do use a suit, not because it stops me from getting stung. I guess the real reason I wear one is simply by looking at my suit after a couple of weeks work. When working hives, you can get alot of propolis stains and honey on your clothes. My suit has definitely kept my other clothes a little cleaner. Propolis can come off in the wash and dryer and it will stain other clothes (my wife found this out the hard way when she washed my suit and other whites together).

As for veil and gloves. I agree that you can work a hive without any protection. But many times, we need to examine our colonies when they are cross and you will certainly pay if you do not have the protection needed.

Hope my opinion helps.
Al


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Bee protection is handy to have. If you ever get into cutouts they are a must I think. Lots of times I dont use anything but right now I'm typing w/ a swollen shut eye and a hand thats on fire from my last stings!!!! I was just grabbing an empty jar of feed. 5 seconds max and got popped 2-3 times by my gentle girls. I have another hive that I'd put armor on if I had any!!!. they are about to get requeened though. I'm hoping my Purvis queen has alot more gentle attributes


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I rarely use mine, usually wear no protection, but often put on my jacket after the bees get nasty. I have worked bees so mean and moved bees so mad that I probably would have been stung to death without a good suit.


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

I have a suit but I don't like it (I'm tall and doesn't fit well). I wear long plants and a medium/light button up shirt (tucked in works best). Then a veil and a set of gloves and I'm ready to go.

If I had to buy something it would be a jacket with a zip on veil (I keep going back and forth on getting one).

I like gloves, I do take them off every now and then but they've saved me from getting hit a bunch of times. I can work with them pretty well too.

After getting stung in the ear twice (while not working the bees no less) I don't know how anyone can work with out a veil.

K


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I agree it depends on the situation and your personality. I feel more comfortable in a suit, personally. And once I hived a swarm when it was drizzling, and when done, my gloves were a veritable pincushion of stingers. Glad I was wearing them.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Its good to have more options available!


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

yes accidents happen better safe than sorry i accendently droped a top lid and it banged the hive next to it :doh:and the bees covered my veil within an instance quick little girls i no longer use gloves but still wear long sleave shirts thank God i had long sleves on that day also i dont put any thing on other hive tops any more im planning to make a rolling work station always keep smoker around lit good


----------



## MermaidGoat (Mar 31, 2009)

I rarely suit up, but I'm glad I have a suit for those times the bees are on edge for whatever reason. It's also nice to have a suit so when friends are curious but frightened they can get a close look at the hives if they want (or their kiddos can). 

Definately nice to have, even if you don't wear it all the time.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I would say that has to do with how comfortable you are with the bees.
Have you been to an open hive yet? Its the only way to know how you will be.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I'd suggest a half suit in a large size. That way when you graduate to a simple veil, you'll have a suit available for a friend when you need help or just want to show off the bees. I have a white sweat-shirt that I wear under a veil. I usually work w/o gloves but have some with me if the bees act feisty. One seemingly good idea is to cut off one finger of your gloves each week. On gloves. They kill more bees. Dying bees and those that sting the gloves leave an alarm pheromone that persists. The next time you show up you carry that with you and can get more stings. Bees probably hate leather more than your bare skin. It took me years but working gloveless allows the bees to teach you how to move. SLOWLY and without sudden snaps as you pry out a frame. Most of my italian bees are so gentle I use very little smoke. 

dickm


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

It's still good to have a suit just in case. You don't have to wear it all the time but I expect likely that at some point you will be glad that you have it. Even though I may not wear it I still bring my suit with me to the bee yards.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I like either vinyl dishwashing gloves or the thin surgical gloves. They can be a bit hot, but are thin enough that I'm not clumsy, and offer more protection than going gloveless. Bees can sting through them, but seldom do.


----------



## memcnult (Apr 30, 2007)

For me, it's "necessary" to wear a full suit and gloves. Why? Because that's what makes me feel comfortable. Maybe someday I'll feel differently, but I don't have any need to show how 'tough' I am (to who, anyhow?). I don't like getting stung, but perhaps more importantly, I feel more calm and in control, and thus do a better job, when I'm fully suited up. I just got new gloves that are such a thin layer of leather that it feels like wearing nothing. Love 'em.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Ah, gloves. I've worn them since I started. Like Quint, I play a string instrument (guitar) and I also type A LOT in my job, and I can't afford to be hindered. Having said that, I have a knuckle that has been aching since February that I suspect is arthritis, so I am going to give myself a little apitherapy, probably this weekend, to see if it helps. I've only used leather gloves, but after reading all the posts here about nitrile gloves, I bought some to try out with my new suit. I am sure they will help me work cleaner and do less damage, and as the number of hives I keep grows, it becomes more and more important to be efficient. Also, it will be nice not so smell like a big blob of alarm pheromone, when I work the bees. Eventually, I might try going nekked. Depends on how comfortable I feel.

Bill


----------



## newbee816 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Take it from me*

In the fall I posted here talking about my encounter with my hive without a suit.... Here it is :lpf:

Just for laughs 

Yesterday I took a stroll out to my beehive (no suit or smoker in hand) Black shirt, black pants and yes I have Long Dark Brown hair.... 

It was a cloudy, cool day only about sayyyy 55 degrees F 11am

And noticed my girls have devoured their sugar water not all but only drops left in it but they were all frantically buzzing and eating. I decided to remove the feeder which I have in the opening on the front of the hive to bring it in the house to refill. 

Angry Bees came at me like you never saw before, swarming my hair, pants, shirt. It was like out of a movie. I ran like hell stripping my clothes off running through my yard to my house while my neighbor stood half laughing 
I got in the house and had bees buzzing in my hair I ran for my brush to get them out.

I had about 10 bees in the house which I did get them back outside.

NOT ONE STING!!!! Don't know how that happened
I did learn my lesson though. I finally let the girls go back to their hive and went back out with smoker in hand and bee suit on to complete my job. They were very aggressive even with the smoker going.

Yes, my neighbor was there when I came back out and he laughed at me! imagine
Enjoy 

Eileen


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use a ventilated bee suit jacket and combined veil. I don't eat bananas and or where anything red or sunglasses. I might chew mint gum. I don't wear gloves and I take my watch off. My bees are generally calm and I spray a real fine mist of sugar water and Honey b Healthy on them before I go in.
Good luck.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Some guys use bare hands, open faces and obviously cardboard overalls- I don't have the figure for coveralls. Those guys are probably a lot tougher than I am, lucky as all get out or their bees are stingerless whoosies. My bees are well-armed 'manly' girls, not the least bit afraid to defend their brood and stores. Although this time of year, I can and sometimes do play with them with little or no PPE. One sting in the temple swelling my eye shut last year was enough to convince me I need to wear PPE. I deal with the public in my day job and it's not good to have swollen-shut eyes, a nose like WC Fields' and lips like a bad collagen (sp?) job during the day time work hours.

My first and favorite bee suit- a helmet from a garage sale; veil & sleeves from Kelley's; soft (cheap) pig skin work gloves and finally, a white long-sleeved T-shirt from participating in a Susan Komen breast cancer fund raising event. Pants are not optional as this is a family business, but just blue jeans. I do have a full suit, but don't particularly like messing with putting it on. Since it was a gift, I wear it around the person who gave it to me often.


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*White sportcoat / pink carnation*

It's not a terrible idea to start off with some protection. Get a jacket/veil combo and get used to the bees. Halfway through the year, take off the gloves if you wish.

The bees will tell you if you are being careful and slow enough. When you get good at it and have been stung dozens of times and more, maybe lose the jacket and just work with a veil. 

You need to gradually move to being a cowboy, don't think you have to start off as one.

As a beginner you are going to make mistakes. Some of these will kill and upset the bees. You don't want to drop a frame of bees on top of the hive without protection. You don't want to crush a few bees trying to retrieve your hive tool from the depths of the hive and not be prepared for the several dozen bees that will rush your veil.

Don't let a bad experience ruin it for you early on with the bees. When you are competent and careful, then consider going without protection.


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks 4 the :lpf: now when i just sit near the hive i dont use anything its great to watch and dont wear dark colors they also dont like some scents
when watching sit to the side to stay away from their flight path thenopcorn:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What I use the most is a jacket with a zip on veil. I could live fine without a suit. But I wouldn't want to give up the jacket. If I had to, I'd keep bees with no protective equipment at all, but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

The real question is are you willing to tolerate the resulting chaos if you happen to drop a frame of bees on the hive ? Or, knock a brush into the hive. You have to be willing to take multiple stings, maintain your composure, and finish the job of putting the hive back together. 

Fuzzy


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Like MB, I just use a nylon jacket with zip on veil and I do use gloves. Been working seven hives for 5 years now, harvesting hundreds of pounds of honey and still waiting for that first sting.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I just started out with a veil and gloves with an old spring jacket (light colored). In my opinion it is a waste of time unless a) you like to look nice like a beekeeper or b) you are dealing with angry hives or c) you are dealing with lots and lots of hives and want extra but cool (temperature) protection.

I don't know about a) but I doubt that b) or c) would apply to you right now.

If you are looking to save some money then skip the suit or even special jacket.

I would recommend getting a pair of gloves just in case to keep around (the bees do have bad days) and even if you don't use them you might get a helper now and then that would use them.

Rick


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

From my experience.....mostly ya don't need em but....every once in a while you do. Like when you are helping your mentor move 30 angry, old, hives full of holes after dark..:doh:


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

MegP said:


> I just don't know how little I can wear before it starts becoming unwise.


I suppose the answer depends upon your interpretation of "unwise". As someone mentioned, you will at some point in time be taken by surprise when opening up a hive that's in a very bad mood and will likely receive numerous stings very quickly. Only you can decide if it's worth the risk. If you're ok with that, then a veil would be sufficient. If 15 - 20 or more stings is not something you're prepared to face, then step up to at least a jacket with attached veil.


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

You will have the answer to your question after you receive 4 to 6 stings within a short period of time.


----------



## ITstings (Jun 29, 2008)

Bee seem to attack me for no reason. I can be 50ft away and they will come after me. i give off some scent or vib. I really have know idea why.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Depends on how you take a bee sting. I don't even use a viel for quick looks in the hive but if i'm gonna work any length of time i dawn a full bee suit complete with gloves. Some of the old timers don't use anything anytime. Just depends on your preference but they aren't required.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried these blue Nitrile gloves that folks like to use and decided after 5 stings on my inspection today that I wont bee using them too often in the future. They are handy and give a nice feel but if the girls get agressive they CAN sting through!inch:


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That is valuable information, Zane. I had been considering trying those as well. Thanks!


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Veil less*

In late Oct. when you work and winterize your hives, don't wear a veil and i can just about guarantee that you won't have to buy a halloween mask, but you might have trouble putting your lips together to say (Boo )to the kids. Jack


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Figures, I just bought some of those gloves myself. Looks like I will have to keep shopping, or try to put on two pairs of gloves at once, I have heard that baby talc or corn starch helps to slide the gloves on better.
On another note though I just bought the ultra breeze jackets for my husband and myself.
I just have to figure out what I am going to do for pants.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Anyone that says you shouldn't have a beesuit on hand should go help Deknow and Dee Lusby work her bees. Have you seen the videos?


----------



## marimus (Jul 15, 2006)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I suppose the answer depends upon your interpretation of "unwise". As someone mentioned, you will at some point in time be taken by surprise when opening up a hive that's in a very bad mood and will likely receive numerous stings very quickly. Only you can decide if it's worth the risk. If you're ok with that, then a veil would be sufficient. If 15 - 20 or more stings is not something you're prepared to face, then step up to at least a jacket with attached veil.


We had some severe storms rolling in, and I had left a few hives in a bad position after doing some splits (another story, don't put of untill tomorrow etc)...

Anyway, I went down and started moving the hives, picked one up and the girls rolled out ready for world war 3. Chased me 300feet, I had 2-300 bees after me. These are hives that I normally work with just a veil, no gloves no stings - usually very gentle.

Lesson learned I can tell you.

Who was it that said "Experience is what you get, right after you needed it" ?


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

**

I own a full suit. I also own a couple of veils, and pairs of gloves. 

Most often I work in my tee shirt and jeans. Bare hands.

I harvest in full suit. 

When I have a mean hive, I wear full suit.

When I absolutly have to do something in inclamant weather, I wear the full suit. 

I would rather have the suit hanging in the barn and not use it, then to need it and not have it.

I would advise to dress as you are comfotable but have back up handy. 

In my not always so humble opinion, owning a suit is manditory, wearing it is optional.

uncletom


----------



## alicelee428 (Jun 3, 2008)

My daughters already laugh at me when I go out in my beesuit. They would go into convulsions if I wore what you wear!


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

I havent read through all the post, so this may have already been mentioned, but I have some hives that I dont even wear a veil with and I have one in another yard that when I open it I get dozens of mad bees in my face immediantly, and would recieve 10-15 stings or more every time I visit. If I could get in and check them out without getting stung multible times than I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Personal choice...*

I help teach in a beginning beekeepers school and my session deals primarily with beginning equipment. I cover all the options (that I can within the time allotted) of protective gear and throw in some of my personal observations. What I tell the class at the end of it all is that it all boils down to this: You've got to enjoy this new-found hobby. If, in order to enjoy yourself, you need to wear all the gear all the time (ATGATT - from my motorcyling vice) then that's what you need to do. If you feel comfortable wearing shorts, a t-shirt and a veil, then that's cool for you. Go for it.

Personally, when I've got to run thru 20 hives in short time and I can't afford to be particularly careful (in squishing bees), then it's just as easy for me to don the suit with the zip on veil and get at it. Nothing slows me down more than having to stop what I'm doing to squish the persistent bee that found her way in under my tie on veil and seems determined to walk around on my glasses. The suit definitely has it's place in my golf bag of bee wear.

That being said, my favorite "bee suit" is the $2.99 dockers and the $1.99 oxford dress shirt from the thrift store... With the tie on veil, of course.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I know of no one in my family (grandfather down to son)that has ever worn a bee suit. Tan pants, and tan long sleeve shirt, usually rolled up. No gloves, ever. 

Roland


----------



## Kelbee (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't like to get stung. I've been stung several times just walking near the front of the hives, and each time swore at myself for not wearing protection. I would add that I rarely use smoke. I've never mastered getting/keeping the smoker going, and for my few hives it's easier for me to just take a minute to garb up.

My minimum protection for approaching the front of a hive or opening the top is a veil, long sleeve shirt or jacket, and blue jeans. I wear gloves if I'm going to inspect/handle frames.

I like the full body mesh suit in hot weather because I can wear just shorts underneath and stay cool.

I've never been stung when taking these precautions.

I tried the green nitrile gloves 2-3 times. I didn't like them because my hands sweated a lot, and I abandoned them after getting stung through them twice. I changed back to regular gloves.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Do you need a full suit, jacket or nothing? It depends upon your bees. For years I worked my bees in a white long sleeve shirt at the most with a veil and often harvested my honey crop in shorts and a t-shirt. I now have F3 queens whose hives I have to wear a full suit to work. AHB are moving into Oklahoma though. My first experience with defensive bees was when I got queens from a queen producer in Grimes County in Texas.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

And if you're gonna get a suit, be sure to get one from Magnet Man. I love my Ultrabreeze jacket--- no more sweating buckets while working the bees!


----------



## 10hive (Aug 28, 2008)

I like just the veil, a sting on the lip, eye lid or ear annoys the heck out of me.


----------

